# Pulled the trigger -new bike



## sbonder (May 27, 2012)

Only have 60 miles on it so far, but love it. My only current issue is numbness and my fitter is working on it with me and demo-ing different saddles. Focus izalco 3.0 2012. Podium Multisport in Atlanta has been great to deal with.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Nice. Enjoy the new bike.


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

nice ride, enjoy


----------



## tyler71385 (Apr 29, 2012)

Congratulations!! Enjoy $-)


----------



## jsmithl1l (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice bike. Enjoy the new ride I know I would


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

Congrats! I almost bought a Focus - great bikes!


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Sweet ride! Congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## ryan141 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice bike!


----------



## Miles42 (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice ride.


----------



## lolpierandom (May 19, 2012)

Nice color scheme as well, matches the SRAM force.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... nice, but might wanna edit that pic to blur the license number.


----------



## e_hat (Jun 20, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, what other bikes were in the running for the slot as your new bike? How do you, or plan to, ride the bike? I've been doing so much research it's nice to see that someone actually made a decision and bought one. There's still hope for me!


----------



## rodzghost (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry to go off-topic, but you mentioned numbness. I just started up riding again as well, and also get numbness, but in my left hand. Also some shooting pains that I hope will go away.

What are some of the things you're trying to alleviate the numbness?


----------



## sbonder (May 27, 2012)

The sit bone (butt) pain just took some getting used to and shifting of my pelvis forward and back to get in a good position with good posture. Numbness in the groin is getting better with a new demo saddle,, though I plan on trying a few until I settle on which suits me best. Right now I am on a Cobb V Flow. I also want to try the ISM Adamo Road. This is a matter of personal preference and body shape, so find a shop that will let you demo a few as you won't know until you try them. 

I don't have hand pain or numbness beyond the minor getting used to road biking type. I bet that it is a fit issue. Sounds like the way your sitting there is too muc presure on your hands. A fitter may rais ethenhandlebars, lower the saddle or adjust the geometry so that is not the case. Sorry, don't know enough to be more helpful.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rodzghost said:


> Sorry to go off-topic, but you mentioned numbness. I just started up riding again as well, and also get numbness, but in my left hand. Also some shooting pains that I hope will go away.
> 
> What are some of the things you're trying to alleviate the numbness?


Re: the (left) hand pain, my suggestions below go on the premise that you've been properly fitted to your road bike, so are related to form. If that's not the case, I suggest opting for a standard fitting at a reputable LBS. IME excessive frontal weight is one of the common causes and moving the rider back slightly offsets some of that weight to the rear. BUT... before pursuing that, focus on form.

- keep your upper torso relaxed, arms slightly bent
- change hand position frequently (tops, bends, hoods, drops...)
- keep a slightly loose grip on the bars (avoid the 'death grip')
- keep forearms and hands aligned (don't twist at the wrist - refer to pic below)
- consider good quality gel gloves
- I usually recommend good quality bar tape, but if your bike is new, it should already be installed.

If you're also experiencing butt pain/ numbness, we'd need more info to provide any reliable feedback. Mainly, the exact location(s) of the pain (sit bones, ahead of... and type (sore/ numb...) 
View attachment 259405


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Defintely try the Adamo, I hear good things. I switched to the Selle Italia Superflow 145 about a month ago and haven't had one bit of numbness since. It is another saddle that forces you to sit on your sitbones instead of the sensitive region that should never be squished and isn't the super padded type if that's your thing, but it is a light great saddle and I really like it.


----------



## rodzghost (Jun 20, 2012)

Sweet, thanks for the tips. I'm actually on a mountain bike, so I really only have 2 hand positions (one of them being gripping the middle of the handle bars for aero, but I don't really do that much since I have to ride in traffic).

Hopefully it is just a matter of form and the numbness goes away. I don't wanna get bar ends since I'm shopping for a road bike atm.

It's been hard to resist pulling the trigger myself, every time I test ride a new one, but I really want to get the right bike for me, especially if I'm going to be spending upwards of $1,000.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Sbonder, nice choice for your first ride btw, it looks good. It looks like Performance Bike is haveing a great sale on some road bikes right now, for those that are interested.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rodzghost said:


> Sweet, thanks for the tips. I'm actually on a mountain bike, so I really only have 2 hand positions (one of them being gripping the middle of the handle bars for aero, but I don't really do that much since I have to ride in traffic).
> 
> Hopefully it is just a matter of form and the numbness goes away. I don't wanna get bar ends since I'm shopping for a road bike atm.
> 
> *It's been hard to resist pulling the trigger myself, every time I test ride a new one, but I really want to get the right bike for me*, especially if I'm going to be spending upwards of $1,000.


I think that's smart. Take your time, shop for shops along with bikes, discuss your intended uses/ goals with them, ride a lot of bikes and if you end up going back and buying one of the first you test rode, at least you'll know why.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

rodzghost said:


> Hopefully it is just a matter of form and the numbness goes away. I don't wanna get bar ends since I'm shopping for a road bike atm.


Bar ends are cheap, and if you haven't used them off-road, you'll be surprised at how awesome they can be. Point them just upwards of straight forward. It gives you an extra position to haul on in a seated climb, and a position kind of like the brake hoods on a road bike for a standing climb. The extra hand position is also really nice if you're stuck riding it on the road.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

It took me about 120 miles to get use to my saddle. Once I have gotten used to it, I decided to get new cycling shorts and then realised all this time I have been using my old shorts with pads that were a bit worn and thinned ...


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice bike now ride her hard...


----------



## sbonder (May 27, 2012)

e_hat said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what other bikes were in the running for the slot as your new bike? How do you, or plan to, ride the bike? I've been doing so much research it's nice to see that someone actually made a decision and bought one. There's still hope for me!


sorry for the delay in getting back to you. been out of pocket. look, orbea and felt were all that i seriously considered. i also briefly considered the cannondate cad 10. after my fitting i narrowed down to the focus and the felt. both were good, but in the end i went with the focus because of the great current press, it felt good, and looked good.


----------



## clones2 (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks nice.


----------



## KleaN (Jul 6, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I like that stealth look. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## silenceforus (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice bicycle! I'm looking at a few myself, this one seems like a good choice.


----------



## Old Roadie88 (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats ! Nothing like getting a new bike, I just got a new one, too ! :thumbsup:


----------



## kcartwright27 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just picked up a 2012 Focus Izalco Pro 2.0 myself.. 
Amazing bike and is probably one of the best values in the road bike arena right now.. 
got it fit a few days ago and am starting to put in some miles now.. 
love the internal cable routing, the frame is just a work of art, and the SRAM red is of course sweet as can be.. 

im happy now.. hmmm well maybe.. cyclocross is here and I am getting another itch..


----------

